# Patterns for LK 150



## 2fishes (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm relatively new to machine knitting, and I'm using the LK 150. So far I've been adapting hand knit patterns, but would love to find a resource for patterns for this machine (free or otherwise!)


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Have a look here:

http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/index.html

You can choose the category for which type of pattern you want to knit on the left of the screen, then scroll down the list of patterns for those in the mid-gauge column.
Hope you find something you like.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Clearwater Knits is a great LK 150 resource. You'll find free patterns and even a tutorial.
http://clearwaterknits.com/

Knitting Today has parts and patterns for sale.
http://www.knittingtoday.com/category/SRLAAP.html

Knitting Anyway has free patterns/graphs, tips, and tools
http://knittinganyway.com/


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

When I knit on one of my mid gauge machines I usually change the gauge of a chunky machine knit pattern.
Easy formula: 
1) Multiply the number of stitches by the gauge of the machine that the pattern was written for.
2) Divide the result by the gauge of the machine you want to use. (your mid gauge = 6.5)
Recalculate all the numbers, stitches and rows.

This site has some patterns for mid gauge machines, you just need to look through them. http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/
This is a very good book for mid gauge but it doesn't have many patterns. http://www.knitknackshop.com/books/0543.htm


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Welcome to this forum. LK 150 is a great machine for beginners and beyond.


----------

